# First Great Pyrenees pup



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

We just brought home a 12 week old puppy. Gandalf the White...He's been raised with goats til now. I'll be introducing him to the girls tomorrow and the chickens...already doing great with the cats and our pet dogs. He'll be spending the night inside but I need him to know some house manners too incase of emergencies. I didn't know just how gentle and laid back Pyrenees were


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh my what a cutie!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

So cute!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Love the name! He looks positively enormous for a 12 week old puppy. Also love your grey muzzled pal there, senior dogs are the best! Our two dogs are seniors now and their energy level fits in SO much better with our lifestyle. Two trips to the goat barn is good for them in a day, when they were younger no amount of exercise was enough!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cutie.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awwww, what a cutie! I love Great Pyr pups!! 
That's exactly what ours looked like at that age. He's 4 now and we love him!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I love the name too!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh, my! What a doll!!! And I too love the name! Good luck with him!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is adorable! Congrats!

If he's going to be a goat guardian, you really don't want him to be indoors with you at all. He should be out with the goats at all times otherwise he'll bond to you instead of the goats.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Beautiful pup!!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

We have a houseful of senior dogs, none are working dogs, and one 5 year old pug mix who annoys the old guys for playtime...She couldn't believe her eyes when we introduced them. They have wrestled all over the yard.

My intentions with this guy, are to have a protector for the goats and chickens, and ourselves and Squirt, our pug mix. He is doing great following me to the goat house and chicken house...not really sure about the horses and donkey yet though but he wants to...just overwhelming i think, to have something bigger than him. Here's to hoping I can train him and my expectations are not too high


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

i'm happy to report we haven't screwed up Gandalf, yet....he spends the night with the goats, in the goat house in his own crate, does chores with me in the morning and then stays between the boys and girls in the goat play yard...middle of the day he does more chores with us, has playtime in the yard with us and the other dogs, hangs out with the horses and donkey, who he LOVES and they don't seem to mind him...i'm very happy about that, the donkey especially but he seems to accept him even more than the others...we take a walk around the perimeter of the farm and then he goes back to the goat yard. doing great with the chickens too...i'm very happy with him and how well he has been doing


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

He also learned one command. He can sit with a verbal cue and visual.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So cute, hes so big!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

He i so cute! I hope to have a pyrenees someday.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow , he's doing great!! Sounds like you are too! He is too stinkin cute!!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

Gandalf is doing great, probaby reached 100lbs since his last doctor visit


----------

